# Overclocking my system



## kasc (Jul 31, 2007)

Firstly, here's my current build:

i7 920 D0 with a Noctua NH-U12P cooler
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P Mobo
6GB OCZ Gold 1600MHz DDR3 (Tri Channel 3x2GB)
620W Corsair HX620W Modular Power Supply
XFX Radeon HD 4890 XXX
Antec 902 Case

I had a look in my bios and it seems that my memory is running at 1066Mhz even though they are rated at 1600Mhz, when I increase the motherboards 'multiplier' so that the reading is 1600Mhz my bios tells me that these settings will damage the parts. Should I put it up to 1600Mhz?

Regarding the CPU, my current temp.s are 30-40 idle and 50-60 on a Prime95 torture test (Temps depend on how hot it is that day). Am I going to be able to OC my CPU to 3.5Ghz fairly easily?

I've had a look at my bios and I can't seem to work how I would even go about overclocking. After posting this I'm going to take some pictures of the options, so BRB 

EDIT: 
Ok so here is the place where (I assume) I would go about overclocking:








Here are the 'Advanced Options':









My thinking is to change the multiplier for the memory so that I'm getting their speed at 1600Mhz, then slowly (in steps of 5/10Mhz) increasing the base clock, doing a Prime95 stability test each time until I get to 3.5Ghz, is that the right way to go about doing this?

Thanks for your time


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

can you motherboard actually handle 1600MHz ram?

read the thread called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters it will tell you what to do.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

with the i7 you need to change the qpi as well as the fsb to overclock it.


----------



## kasc (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep:

Maximum Memory - 24GB 2000MHz Dual Channel DDR3 
Memory Expansion Options - 6 x 1.5V DDR 3 DIMM 
Memory Bus Speed Range - 800 to 2000MHz

What do I need to OC the QPI to?


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

here's a guide to overclocking the 920. Worked great for me. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2008/11/06/overclocking-intel-core-i7-920/1


----------

